# Reminder: Calling Our Angels Night



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

First night of spring is Wednesday, March 20th. Please, let's all get together and light our candles for all of our babies at the Bridge. 8pm, your time zone, no matter where you live.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoox


“Do not stand at my grave and weep, 
I am not there, I do not sleep. 
I am the starshine of the night. 
I am in the flowers that bloom, 
I am in a quiet room. 
I am in the birds that sing, 
I am in each lovely thing. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there. I do not die.” 
― Mary Elizabeth Frye


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- Thanks for the reminder. And this time my candle will be lite for Crissy too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kerry , that was beautiful. I lost my Kyra two years ago and still ache for her presence. I won't forget....she is my heart fluff forever.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's on my calendar!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Many dogs walk in and out of my life kerry , but only a few left foot prints .
Thinking of you little Crisse and the other dogs at the bridge .on march 20 th .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be there. Kerry I love your new siggy pic but I do miss Crisse. XO


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, Kerry. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for reminding us, Kerry, ...will be lighting my candle.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh girls,
Look at one of my beautiful gifts I just received from awesome Marie. I can't wait until Wednesday night!
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Yes, that's my fingerprints all over it. LOL

Is it just me? Do you see a Maltese on my television screen?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Kerry, that beautiful!!!! How very sweet of Marie! ... and yes that does look like a little Maltese on your screen!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The cross is beautiful and, yes, I do see a Maltese on the screen! You, know, Kerry, sometimes we see beautiful reminders that the ones we love never truly leave!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How nice of Marie! it's beautiful. Yes I do see that little Maltese :wub:


you'll have to post a picture of it with the candle lit.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful poem, and yes, I'd love to light candles for my boys Ceasar and Rocco! What a nice thought! So sorry about your Crissy!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you for the reminder xooxxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Oh girls,
> Look at one of my beautiful gifts I just received from awesome Marie. I can't wait until Wednesday night!
> xoxoxoxoxoxo
> 
> ...


I hope we get to see the candle lit up on Wednesday evening. I think the crystal cross is so beautiful with the emerald green in the middle. Kerry, I think I told you that the cross was designed in Ireland. 

I always think of you when I light a candle ... you always light candles for all of us. So, as you know, I thought of you with this candle. On Wednesday evening, I will be saying a special prayer for your beloved Crisse. And, of course, all of our other SM fluff angels now at the Rainbow Bridge ... in Heaven.

And, yes ... I see a Maltese on your TV screen. 

Love you so, so so much, girlfriend. :heart::smootch:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I know iam early , my candle has been lit , remember i'm on irish time ,
for all our little maltese at the bridge and those who may be unwell and in need of prayers 
may God bless you and keep you safe .


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Are you actually lighting candles? Or are you lighting a virtual candle like on gratefulness.org? I will do both...I will be thinking of all of you and your babies. I still cry everyday..this may be hard for me...but both Kirby and Teddy are worth my tears..I miss them both. Teddy has been gone for 5 years on 3-26. To lose Kirby already too is so heartbreaking. Thank you for reminding everyone..


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It is such a blessing to be in the company of others who understand just how great the loss is, and continues to be, no matter how long it has been.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for all the beautiful fluffs tonight. Some that we have known and loved and others that walked this precious world alone. God be with each of them.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

If I can feel the love, which I do, imagine how our babies feel!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo

Here's my candle from Marie. Oh Jo, it's from Ireland!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have my altar ready for candle lighting time. Sadly, there are a couple of additions: Crisse, Gimme and most recently Bisquit. Don't forget to call their angels tonight, please. 

If I have neglected a departed baby, please remind me, so that I can add their picture and say their name.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Remembering not only my precious Samantha, but all of the other babies we hold dear. Praying especially for my friend who will likely be sending her beloved fluff to the Bridge in the next few days.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Super3*k said:


> Are you actually lighting candles? Or are you lighting a virtual candle like on gratefulness.org? I will do both...I will be thinking of all of you and your babies. I still cry everyday..this may be hard for me...but both Kirby and Teddy are worth my tears..I miss them both. Teddy has been gone for 5 years on 3-26. To lose Kirby already too is so heartbreaking. Thank you for reminding everyone..


Amy, we light our candles at 8:00 pm whatever our local time is on the change of seasons day. After tonight, the next Calling our Angels night will be in June.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have my altar ready for candle lighting time. Sadly, there are a couple of additions: Crisse, Gimme and most recently Bisquit. Don't forget to call their angels tonight, please.
> 
> If I have neglected a departed baby, please remind me, so that I can add their picture and say their name.



And dear wee Albert too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My candle was lit at eight o'clock tonight ... and, prayers were said for all the beloved fluff angel babies ... heavenly precious fluff angels I know ... and, heavenly precious fluff angels I do not know by name. 

My prayers also went out to all the mommies and daddies whose darling angels who are at the Rainbow Bridge ... and, in Heaven.

My darling Kerry ... of course, your precious Crisse was in my prayers. I asked Angel Crisse to give her beloved Mommy and Daddy peace and comfort ... in being reminded what Earth Angels you both were to beautiful Crisse.

Also, I prayed that Vinh and Ann will find comfort and peace ... knowing their Biscuit is at peace ... knowing, that they, too, were the most loving and caring Mommy and Daddy to darling Biscuit.

Prayers went out to so many of my SM family members whose beloved fluff babies are now heavenly angels ...
_

Kerry and Steve's beloved Crisse

Ann and Vinh's beloved Biscuit

Linda's beloved Bonnie

Sammie's beloved Dolcinia, Piccolina and Bambolina 

Marge's beloved Lady

Elaine's beloved Dixie

Pam's beloved Lola

Kathy's beloved Buffy and Bo

Brenda's beloved Shayna

Maggie's beloved Samantha and Scooter

Sylvia's beloved Chomper and Lily

Anna's beloved Trinity

Mary's beloved Liberity

Michelle's beloved Amy

Laura's beloved Alvin

Heather's beloved Gucci

Terry's beloved Missy

Laura's Winston 

Deb's beloved Daisey_

And, so many more beloved precious heavenly angels that I don't know by name ... but, pray for them and their mommies and daddies, too.

This was the candle I lit tonight in honor and prayers for all the darling fluff angels who are now at the Rainbow Bridge ... in Heaven. Kerry was with me in person, in October, when we lit together the same candle .. in rememberance and prayers for all the fluff angels in Heaven.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> And dear wee Albert too.


Oh yes, dear wee Albert.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tonight after lighting my candle, I decided to get out Missy's Memory Box.. I picked out her sweater to 'smell' but sadly her scent seems to have faded. But there is something 'strange". 
I had for a long time saved her cuttings from her grooms... had the thought I'd like to have it spun and make some kind of little keepsake . However, when she passed in my terrible state I found it too hard to look at and had thrown it out. I thought I had put a little into a little baggie but haven't seen it in years so probably tossed it along with the rest. I truly was a 'mess' back then so who knows what I did. . 

Well as I lifted the sweater lo and behold... there was a little 'cluster' of her hair clinging to the inside ... right there in plain sight!!! It was on the part of the inside where it goes along the back. 
It must have dropped down from further up the inside somehow....but mind you it's been over 7 years and I can't count the times I've taken that sweater out and held it, smelled it touched it folded/unfolded! 
I have to tell you , it brought tears to my eyes... but warmed my heart.

I know many here have endure the same heartache of loss , and this candle lighting is such a beautiful way to celebrate their lives and keep their memories alive.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marie, you have it covered. In an hour, I will be lighting my candle and calling those names. All those and some of more in my heart that I haven't shared.

Nerka, Che, Poopsie, LuLu, Maybelle, Pierre, Victoria, Kookabear, Cleo, Maybe, Skippy, Radar,Charlie, Charlie that adorable neighbor chow, who's name I never knew, but who's sweet soul touched my heart.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I did not get a chance to light a candle tonight, and am sorry for this! But please note that everyone's fluffs including my three cats I pray for , as the internal flame in my heart burns for them everyday! Rip to all the sweet souls that are now at the bridge! And to all my fellow sm friends my thoughts go out to you not just tonight but every day!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't know how many of you remember Momtoboo. Her name was Sue and her babies were Hannah and Boo. Boo is gone now too. She hasn't posted here in a while but she used to be a regular.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We called our angels. Not all are pictured in the shrine...Dolcina, Bambolina,Piccolina, Shayna, Albert, Truffles, Lola and the many family and friends. I said their names and wished them happiness. Life cannot end, because life is energy which cannot be created or destroyed...only changed. But that change can break our hearts. Tonight we remember all the dear souls who touched us deeply...or who simply brushed past us. Tonight we send our love to them, and still we feel their life in our hearts, their perfect little souls singing to us....listen, while we light a candle and send our loving thoughts, they are singing to us from the rainbow bridge...and it a happy song, full of hope and glory.

Good night sweet angels, one and all...we will never forget you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My candle is burning for all my fluffs and all the fluffs that are in heaven right now...
:grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

lit my candle for my Trinity and Spot next to my st -francis icon may they be running around pain free and waiting for me to hug and kiss them , when we meet again xoxooxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

angel's mom said:


> Don't know how many of you remember Momtoboo. Her name was Sue and her babies were Hannah and Boo. Boo is gone now too. She hasn't posted here in a while but she used to be a regular.


Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear about little Boo. If you have contact with Sue... please tell her my heart goes out to her. She may remember me by my earlier username " Missys mom"... don't recall if I had changed it before she left SM... but know she knows Naddie and Quincy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Tonight after lighting my candle, I decided to get out Missy's Memory Box.. I picked out her sweater to 'smell' but sadly her scent seems to have faded. But there is something 'strange".
> I had for a long time saved her cuttings from her grooms... had the thought I'd like to have it spun and make some kind of little keepsake . However, when she passed in my terrible state I found it too hard to look at and had thrown it out. I thought I had put a little into a little baggie but haven't seen it in years so probably tossed it along with the rest. I truly was a 'mess' back then so who knows what I did. .
> 
> Well as I lifted the sweater lo and behold... there was a little 'cluster' of her hair clinging to the inside ... right there in plain sight!!! It was on the part of the inside where it goes along the back.
> ...


Terry, I just had a moment to sit down and read this. As I am typing this, I am in tears. Bless your heart. I just know Missy's cluster of hair showing up in her sweater ... had to be her way of letting you know ... that she is right there with you, in your heart.

I wish I could give you a hug in person.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

KAG said:


> If I can feel the love, which I do, imagine how our babies feel!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo
> 
> Here's my candle from Marie. Oh Jo, it's from Ireland!


Kerry your candle is beautiful , marie is such a dear friend to have thought of you , :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jodublin said:


> Kerry your candle is beautiful , marie is such a dear friend to have thought of you , :wub:


Jo, I wish I could meet you in person. You have no idea the wonderful things Kerry has shared with me about you. She is so blessed to have met you in person while she and Steve were in Ireland.

Actually, the candle looks more beautiful in person. The center is a pretty Irish green.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thank you...*



maggieh said:


> Amy, we light our candles at 8:00 pm whatever our local time is on the change of seasons day. After tonight, the next Calling our Angels night will be in June.


Thanks Maggie...I lit candles...the virtual ones last 48 hours...
So at the beginning of each season...that's beautiful..thanks again.


----------

